
NO EU citizen access allowed - Ralfp
https://thepipestand.com/451.html
======
lucb1e
Ok. I see a blank page, so I guess that's very informative, thanks.

I don't think this is a very useful contribution.

~~~
Ralfp
It displays text for me:

We are sorry, but our site does not allow membership from any citizen that is
part of the EU. This is due to their governing authorities belief that the
GDPR applies to ANY site that a member citizen participates in, no matter that
the destination site has no business nor physical presence in a country that
those same governemental authorities have jurisdiction over.

The requirements to comply are overly burdensome for a small site that is paid
for out of the admins personal funds to comply with. Due to this fact, we have
decided that allowing access to EU based citizens is an encumbrance that we
will not accept.

Using a proxy service or bypassing the geolocation blocking that is occurring
by anyone to become a member is not allowed. If you really desire to use this
site (and mayhap others that block EU members) then I would recommend you
contact your elected officials to complain about the GDPR and issues that it
is causing. And no, your EU Commission is not an elected body - it's an
appointed one so you need to complain to your nations elected officials. Note
that it may do no good as the EU commission is only beholden to the EU and
carries out its desires based upon that outlook. In case you can't tell, no, I
don't like the EU as it's to much like a one world government - which I find
to be similar to one size fits all clothing.

Once (and if) there is a clarification on several questionable aspects of the
GDPR we may open access back up.

~~~
eesmith
Rather than "citizen", I think GDPR applies to any resident in the EU, that
is, it would include an American citizen living in Germany.

Personally, my government - the US government - feels much more like a one
world government than the EU.

Eg, look at all of the reporting requirements that foreign banks must do if
they have a US citizen as a client. This may include a US/German dual national
who lives in Germany and has an account in a German bank.

Then there's the US policy of extraordinary rendition, including to places
where the kidnapped people were tortured.

And of course the active US military presence in, what, 70+ countries, and
military operations in about 1/2 of the world's countries.
[https://www.thenation.com/article/us-special-forces-are-
oper...](https://www.thenation.com/article/us-special-forces-are-operating-
more-countries-you-can-imagine/) .

